# pronunciación -  Y final (baby)



## pcplus

The "y" final sound in: Baby, easy, usually, candy, etc

is it pronounced all the same?

according to this dictionary it is


----------



## Hovjm23

Yes, they are all pronounced like the long "e".


----------



## Outsider

They are all pronounced the same way. For some speakers, it's just like a Spanish "i". For others, it's a near front near close unrounded vowel (IPA [I]).


----------



## pcplus

Hovjm23 said:


> Yes, they are all pronounced like the long "e".


then, it's the same as in "I d*i*d *i*t"

although there exists exagerated people saying: Babay, Babeh, and even Maybeh


----------



## Outsider

pcplus said:


> then, it's the same as in "I d*i*d *i*t"


No, that's an [I].


----------



## sparkle814

Yeah, the i in "in" "did" "it" is a completely different sound that in "baby" "candy" "maybe."

The i in "did it" is the same as in "is" "pig" "wit" "pit." It's a short sound where as in baby, candy, maybe, it's a long sound.


----------



## pcplus

sparkle814 said:


> Yeah, the i in "in" "did" "it" is a completely different sound that in "baby" "candy" "maybe."
> 
> The i in "did it" is the same as in "is" "pig" "wit" "pit." It's a short sound where as in baby, candy, maybe, it's a long sound.


and WHY in THIS dictionary is written as "I" with the same phonetic symbol

where is the phonetic symbol?: I never seen it, it appears the same as the short "i"


----------



## Outsider

sparkle814 said:


> Yeah, the i in "in" "did" "it" is a completely different sound that in "baby" "candy" "maybe."


I wouldn't say that it's completely different, though. Many people don't even notice the difference until it's pointed out to them. However, using one instead of the other will give you a noticeable foreign accent.


----------



## Outsider

pcplus said:


> and WHY in THIS dictionary is written as "I" with the same phonetic symbol


Well, as I noted in my first reply some people do pronounce [beibi], [izi], [kandi], etc.

P.S. Which dictionary do you mean?


----------



## pcplus

Outsider said:


> Well, as I noted in my first reply some people do pronounce [beibi], [izi], [kandi], etc.
> 
> P.S. Which dictionary do you mean?


look here:

did http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=did&dict=enes

baby http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=baby&dict=enes

the same: I
It should put: i "bab*y*"; I: m*ee*t; I "d*i*d


----------



## Outsider

The dictionary is correct: [d*I*d] and [be*I*b*I*], not [d*i*d] and [be*i*b*i*].

Son sonidos diferentes en el alfabeto fonético internacional.


----------



## pcplus

Outsider said:


> The dictionary is correct: [d*I*d] and [be*I*b*I*], not [d*i*d] and [be*i*b*i*].
> 
> Son sonidos diferentes en el alfabeto fonético internacional.


but it appears: d*I*d and be*I*b*I*

*then, the "y" final of "baby" is pronunced the same as the "i" in "did"*
*anyone can understand me? they are written as the same symbol*

Sparkle said: 
Yeah, the i in "in" "did" "it" is a completely different sound that in "baby" "candy" "maybe."

The i in "did it" is the same as in "is" "pig" "wit" "pit." It's a short sound where as in baby, candy, maybe, it's a long sound.


----------



## Outsider

pcplus said:


> *then, the "y" final of "baby" is pronunced the same as the "i" in "did"*


That's right, it is.


----------



## sparkle814

Outsider said:


> That's right, it is.


 
I disagree. I guess it's hard to disagree with a  dictionary, but I certainly do not pronounce the y in baby and the i in did the same way, at all! Anyone with me on that or do I just talk funny? Haha.


----------



## pcplus

sparkle814 said:


> I disagree. I guess it's hard to disagree with a dictionary, but I certainly do not pronounce the y in baby and the i in did the same way, at all! Anyone with me on that or do I just talk funny? Haha.


yes, I have heard different American people saying different pronunciations:

Babee, Babeh and Baby


----------



## Outsider

sparkle814 said:


> I disagree. I guess it's hard to disagree with a  dictionary, but I certainly do not pronounce the y in baby and the i in did the same way, at all! Anyone with me on that or do I just talk funny? Haha.


Again, some people pronounce the final vowel in those words as _ (the difference between them is not very noticeable in such words). However, pcplus's original question was:




			The "y" final sound in: Baby, easy, usually, candy, etc

*is it pronounced all the same?*

Click to expand...

The answer, I believe, is a resounding "Yes", whichever way one may actually pronounce the sound._


----------



## msalyer

The final "y" in "baby," "candy," etc. is pronounced the same in both Brittish English and American English.  The "i" in "did" is not pronounced the same.

The final "y" in the above words (baby, candy, etc) is prounounced in the same way the "i" is pronounced in the Spanish phrase "mi amigo".  

In England, the "i" in "did" might be pronounced the same way as above.  In the United States, it is pronounced very differently.  There would not be a Spanish-speaker's equivalent for this sound.


----------



## sparkle814

Yes, that was the original question, but then pcplus asked the following...which is what I was addressing.


pcplus said:


> then, it's the same as in "I d*i*d *i*t"


 
I think msalyer has probably got at why I disagree...I always forget about the British pronunciation of things!


----------



## Outsider

Well, I must admit that I wasn't thinking of the British pronunciation when I said otherwise. But I have consulted an online dictionary which agrees with Msalyer, so I think I'll just go and sit in my corner, now.


----------



## mazbook

Hola pcplus:
Obviamente el diccionario de WordReference es incorrecto.  La "y" final es casi siempre pronunciada como la "e" doble en "see" de inglés casi mismo de la "i" de español pero un sonido mas larga.  Nunca pronuncia como la "i" en "did", "it" o "in".  Si escucha la pronunciación en el diccionario de WordReference puede oir la diferencia.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## mazbook

Outsider said:


> That's right, it is.


  Lo siento Outsider, that's *NOT* right.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## trevorb

Many dictionaries claim that 'baby' is pronounced 'beIbI', but this is an outdated "Queen's English" pronunciation. Almost no-one uses it anymore, even in the UK. Well, maybe the Queen ...

Watch films like 'Brief Encounter' if you want to hear examples. I think even some of the US stars used it when the so-called mid-Atlantic accent was thought necessary for our two nations to understand each other. (Actually, I have to confess that, as my hearing starts to become less acute, I do find strong accents harder and harder to understand - not a good sign for a language learner!)

Trevor.


----------



## mazbook

Hola trevorb:





trevorb said:


> (Actually, I have to confess that, as my hearing starts to become less acute, I do find strong accents harder and harder to understand - not a good sign for a language learner!)
> 
> Trevor.


What you say struck home for me.  Several months ago my wife convinced me that much of my inability to hear and understand Spanish wasn't a mental problem as much as it was an actual, physical problem.  I literally couldn't hear some things.  After a LOT of research on the Internet on hearing aids, I finally bought some really cutting edge ones and it's amazing.  It has really, really helped my comprehension of my adopted language.  And that was practically an overnight improvement.  I can sincerely recommend this step to anyone...especially if you're already cognizant that you may have a problem.  PM me if you want more information.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## pcplus

I think people forget the 3 sounds for the vowel "i" in English

Always it appears: /I/ and /I:/ but they always forget the /i/

other thing, in the music when they say *baby,* they say rather Babeeey than Baby


----------



## Outsider

Please give an example of an English word with a /I:/ sound. I thought /I/ and /i:/ were basically the short/long counterparts of each other.


----------



## pcplus

Outsider said:


> Please give an example of an English word with a /I:/ sound. I thought /I/ and /i:/ were basically the short/long counterparts of each other.


no, it's just I write /I:/ instead of /i:/ according to the phonetic dictionary


----------



## sendai

sparkle814 said:


> I disagree. I guess it's hard to disagree with a  dictionary, but I certainly do not pronounce the y in baby and the i in did the same way, at all! Anyone with me on that or do I just talk funny? Haha.


I'm with you. In my accent the y in "baby" and the i in "did" are distinctly different sounds.

In my experience, native Spanish speakers are unable to distinguish the two sounds without a lot of practice.  It's the old ship/sheep problem.


----------



## Outsider

Yes, although the problem is mutual. I've seen English textbooks give the "i" in "did" as the pronunciation of the Spanish "i"!


----------



## pcplus

then there is just 2 differents sounds for the "i" letter. /I:/ the long-one and /I/ the short vowel isn't there?

maybe, see, sheep, baby, only --- long
did, it, ship, brick, pink --- short


----------



## cy3

the *i *in *did *is not the same as the*i *sound in *baby* or *cry*.

if English phonetic spelling make sense to you:

the *i *in *did *is pronounced      ih

the *y* in *baby* is              ee

the *y* in *cry* is a special case because of the *r*, which, when combined to form *ry* as in *cry* is pronounced          r+"eye"  or   r+"I"  --a long *i* sound.
                                         also, as in *rye bread*  (just like cry)


----------



## pcplus

bueno, en las canciones baby, only y todas esas palabras suenan muy diferente que habladas, mucho más cercanas a la e


----------



## pcplus

hay gente que dice "easy" terminado en "e"


----------



## mazbook

Hola pcplus:





pcplus said:


> hay gente que dice "easy" terminado en "e"


De inglés de EEUU normalmente este pronunciación (como la letra "e" española) usamos solo para razones poeticas.  Bab"eh", eas"eh", etc.  No es la pronunciación normal.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------

